# Afflictions new line (Royalty) very gothic



## joecool4269 (Jan 8, 2008)

anyone know how they're making these new affliction shirts? so much screen printed that I can't even tell the original color for the blanks. good use of color and foil integrated. 

S/S Tees : Affliction Clothing, Official Online Store


----------



## staned (Feb 25, 2007)

first they have the garment custom made so they know the base color of the black shirt. this base color becomes a primary color in the art work. the printing is very easy as it's all straight discharge back to the shirts base color, tinted discharge, pigmented discharge, white discharge and some plastisol to stick foil to. their artist really know how to design for discharge. these shirts are very easy to print if the art is right. stan


----------



## a04skillzt (Jun 18, 2008)

God that stuff is ugly IMO.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

a04skillzt said:


> God that stuff is ugly IMO.


I'm with you. I think Affliction stuff is technically interesting, but very gaudy. 
I roll my eyes when people call and they say they want to start a clothing line like Affliction, having no idea what it involves to print like that.


----------



## Somighty (Aug 29, 2008)

just as ugly as ed hardy.


----------



## money911 (Aug 28, 2008)

i liked the original affliction stuff but there is no need to bash (im with everyone here) but they are making millions no matter how gaudy or ugly their line is.


----------



## Somighty (Aug 29, 2008)

i rather have "death before dishonor"


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

When the first Affliction t-shirt came out, a friend of mine ordered it for $55. He bragged "you won;t see anyone else in Charleston wearing this shirt, I'm the only one that has one." Every time we got out to watch a UFC fight, he wears it and we run into at least one other person at the bar with the exact same shirt and I laugh at him.

The new shirts are cool as hell though. I wouldn't pay that much for a t-shirt. I only payed about $30 for an Armani Exchange t-shirt once and it was made in the USA and the best quality t-shirt I've ever owned.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I have to agree, those Affliction t-shirts look horrible! I stick with Ed Hardey and so does my wife we love ED i even have the whole collection of shoes he designed. He He He


----------



## Aggression (Oct 4, 2007)

I am the exact opposite, I think Ed Hardy, stuff is ugly as hell and think the Affliction stuff is cool. Every one has they're own taste and that's why it's had to predict what will sell.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

yikesssss... what occasion can i wear those shirts?.... i can only think of halloween party (maybe)..  (sorry, but i think there's just too much reference to "death" on it)......but, yeah, how they print this stuff interests me.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

frankiko said:


> yikesssss... what occasion can i wear those shirts?.... i can only think of halloween party (maybe)..  (sorry, but i think there's just too much reference to "death" on it)......but, yeah, how they print this stuff interests me.


I go to bars to watch the UFC fights on Saturday and people do in fact wear them to the fights.


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

I think Affliction and Ed hardy Suck....lol Honestly im really tired of that all over print its gotta die out soon...lol I hope it does atleast..oh yeah and all thta tattoo art has to go already i think everyon is copying everyone and its getting really hard to find something original. I mean dont get me wrong I liked the all over print when it came out what about 2 yrs ago...but damn now i se it everywhere and its like the designers are putting no thought into there designs...sometimes i see some of the dumbest stuff on shirt and just cuz they printed it all over ppl go crazy and buy it.

Im just hoping for a new style not trying to bash anyone...


----------



## jmlampert23 (Nov 7, 2008)

i love the affliction line. it is great stuff.


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Any business that can thrive like that gets some of my respect. But I'd still rather people buy my fight gear


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

I think these shirts have more shock value than art appeal. The new Ed Hardy and Affliction shirts say "super size me". I notice most people say "How did they do that" than Wow what great art". In the art world more is not better, good art is better. I prefer to see some canvas (Tee shirt) so it won't look like it was made from printed fabric and then constructed into a shirt. Otherwise what are they doing differently that any clothing designer who uses pre printed fabrics does.


----------

